# ATV Plow Lights



## hondapro4004x4 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a 2006 Honda Rancher 400 AT with a Moose 50'' regular blade and push tubes. When i am plowing my lights reflect off of the blade and i cannot see anything. I have been researching ATV plow lights and i have come across a couple different ones. I have seen the ones that moose makes that mount to the rack but idk if i want to mount them to my rack. I came across a light kit made by American Eagle that mounts right to their plows push tubes and look just like the lights that are on pick-up truck plows. I really like how the lights will come off when your plow comes off. The only thing is idk if these will fit onto my moose push tubes. The American Eagle ATV plow looks just like the moose plows and the " half circle piece" that is connect to the plow looks the same so i am thinking that it will work. what do you guys think?


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think if the lights with brackets that mount to the plow tubes will vibrate too much and you will blow out the blubs more often.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

I mounted a single 55 watt headlight to the crossbar on my handlebar. If I remember right it came from the hardware store and was intended to mount on a snowblower. It works well for me.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

I used 2 small 1"x3" driving lights with H1 bulbs from princess auto mounted to the luggage rack and wired with a 3 way switch from the stock light circuit. If you mount them on the push frame they will go up and down with the blade rendering them useless in the up or down position depending where they are aimed.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanted more lights to so i got a pair of 55 watt halogens lights and made a mount for them that bolts up to the winch mount. Comes on and off with 2 bolts and a weatherpak. They work great and are really bright.


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;972108 said:


> I wanted more lights to so i got a pair of 55 watt halogens lights and made a mount for them that bolts up to the winch mount. Comes on and off with 2 bolts and a weatherpak. They work great and are really bright.


That looks great!!!
Good job


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just made this set up over the weekend.

Was pretty simple to due. plugs into my Acc plug and on/off with Key. 
I also want to put my Handler bar light on a toggle switch for when I'm running my soft cab on the ATV so I dont get the Glare back inside of the Cab.

enjoy sublime out.


----------

